# pimeä valo



## Alevmanni

'Pimeä' means dark, right? and 'valo' means light. So that would be 'dark light'?, but then, if you say or call someone 'pimeä valo', that means that person is a bit of a 'looney', it's kind of like a word play, is that correct?


----------



## larpiainen

I guess it could be a play on words, depending on the context. But isn't there such a thing as black light? Could be a free translation of that too...


----------



## Arishtat

'Musta valo' or black light is, as in English, used to refer to ultraviolet or UV light. I've never heard of 'dark light', certainly not to describe a person.


----------



## emppu

The first commercial solution of _Dark Light_ (Patent refused) was introduced in the fifties by mr. Gyro Gearloose. It was a black bulb which, when switched on, turned the room dark. One should not mistake this for black light (UV).

_Pimeä valo_ certainly does not describe a person, but _pimeä Valo_ (Ville?) would. But not in the nicest possible way.


----------



## Alevmanni

What would it mean then? If instead of 'valo' as light, you say 'Valo' meaning a surname?


----------



## emppu

When using _pimeä_ to describe a person, I believe _dim_ (someone not too bright) would be the appropriate translation.


----------



## Uma33

Valo with a majuscule is a surname (a Finnish singer)


----------



## Alevmanni

Yes, Ville Valo.


----------



## Alevmanni

Thanx Emppu, I understand now.


----------



## Emanresu

i thought the finnish word for dark was tuman, like tuman sininen (dark blue)


----------



## Uma33

Yes, you're right, tumma  means dark, (dark blue, as you said).  Tumma taivas means dark sky. Tumma is more concrete,and is used for colors  for example. Pimeä  actually means obscurity.


----------

